# Circuito CDI para moto (destripe uno y les paso el plano)



## biker2k3 (Sep 3, 2011)

Bueno el otro día fui a arreglar la moto de un amigo y cuando la llevo al taller le pusieron un CDI re trucho y quemado asique me lo regalo. Obvio taba lleno de resina pero como lo vi medio trucho pensé que la resina también asique lo _martillé_ y pude sacarla toda. 
Después cambie el tiristor y le puse un TIC106 y cambie un diodo que estaba quemado y había una resistencia que se ve que la volé a martillazos y no se de cuanto era pero le puse una de 2.2k y anduvo joya. Les dejo una foto del plano.


----------



## nef88 (Sep 6, 2011)

Muchas gracias seguro va ser de mucha ayuda tanto para mi como para muchos!!

de que moto lo sacaste??


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 7, 2011)

Jajaj que bueno que alguien comento  lo saque de una 110cc pero calculo que sirve para cualquiera que use bobina y sensor, si necesitas algo escribime, suerte!

Tambien tengo un circuito de uno que desarme de un ciclo, es similar pero sin sensor.


----------



## nef88 (Sep 7, 2011)

ok gracias!! l

la idea mia es mejorar un poco el arco de la chispa, cuando tenga tiempo voy a experimentar!! saludos


----------



## phillippe (Oct 1, 2011)

biker2k3 dijo:


> Jajaj que bueno que alguien comento  lo saque de una 110cc pero calculo que sirve para cualquiera que use bobina y sensor, si necesitas algo escribime, suerte!
> 
> Tambien tengo un circuito de uno que desarme de un ciclo, es similar pero sin sensor.



amigaso me puedes enviar el circuito sin sensor porfavor,saludos-


----------



## mtssound (Oct 2, 2011)

naa sos un campeon, yo hice lo mismo con el mio que tambien se cago pero tratando de sacar la resina lo parti en mil pedazos, esto sirve un monton ya que ayuda a comprender el funcionamiento de un cdi, yo ando en busca de un plano de regulador de voltaje porq el mio se me quema seguido y son caros

saludos


----------



## biker2k3 (Nov 4, 2011)

phillippe dijo:


> amigaso me puedes enviar el circuito sin sensor porfavor,saludos-



Perdona no me habia llegado la notificacion, aca te dejo el otro, este lo sake de un ciclomotor

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/circuitocdiapolo240rp.png/



mtssound dijo:


> naa sos un campeon, yo hice lo mismo con el mio que tambien se cago pero tratando de sacar la resina lo parti en mil pedazos, esto sirve un monton ya que ayuda a comprender el funcionamiento de un cdi, yo ando en busca de un plano de regulador de voltaje porq el mio se me quema seguido y son caros
> 
> saludos



Hola amigo tengo un par de planos de reguladores pero hay de muchos tipos, hay los que usan una bobina, 2 bobinas o los trifasicos, igual los planos que tengo los saque de internet, todavia no desarme ninguno


----------



## dandany (Feb 19, 2012)

biker2k3 dijo:


> Perdona no me habia llegado la notificacion, aca te dejo el otro, este lo sake de un ciclomotor
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/847/circuitocdiapolo240rp.png/
> 
> ...



Podes compartir esos planos?? porque en internet no hay nada!!!!!


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 20, 2012)

dandany dijo:


> Podes compartir esos planos?? porque en internet no hay nada!!!!!



Holas antes de ayer se me rompio mi rigido principal asique estoy medio despelotado ahora y creo que perdi los links los circuitos reguladores estaban en una pagina de motos viejas


aca lo encontre hay varios en esta web

http://iluminandoclasicas.com.ar/index.php/es/tutorial2/iluminacion-2/regulador-simple


----------



## willriver (Feb 20, 2012)

Me parece muy interesante! me gusta mucho la electrónica digital y estoy interesado en el tema, por cierto a la mayoría de las motos le funciona tu solución o solo algunas? muchas gracias y saludos a todos los que lean!


----------



## elaerico (May 14, 2012)

Ustedes creen que si en el primer circuito, en la parte de la señal, del sensor, le pongo un microcontrolador que mande una señal cuadrada de 5v, podré controlar así la chispa? Saludos!


----------



## mayoyo (May 17, 2012)

Hola! me acabo de registrar por que me interesa mucho este tema, y real mente estoy haciendo un cdi programable con curvas de avance y de mas, lo que pasa es que estoy un poco perdio con este tema si alguien me puede orientar un poco mejor... se lo agradecería mucho. Gracias


----------



## Jonhatan (May 17, 2012)

aportasos.! voy a intentar consruir el cdi.! tengo un amigo que tiene un taller de motos y cartingsy esta constantemente modificando los motores para las competiciones.! creo que buscare alguna forma de cambiar el arco de chispa.!


----------



## mayoyo (May 17, 2012)

hola! yo tengo bastante información acerca del tema del CDi programable, tengo barias curvas de avances y de mas y barios programas necesarios, yo estoy corriendo en motos 4t de competi y me interesa mucho el tema por que se podría llevar a cabo un buen proyecto, ahora tenemos cdi normales o como dicen de competición, pero claro no le llega ni ala suela del zapato a uno programable que se puede jugar con las cuvas de avance, limite de rpm, etc....

y uno real mente bueno vale unos 700€ con dos curvas programables y yo creo que se podria hacer uno entre todos mucho mas economico. 

Saludoss


----------



## biker2k3 (May 17, 2012)

Jonhatan dijo:


> aportasos.! voy a intentar consruir el cdi.! tengo un amigo que tiene un taller de motos y cartingsy esta constantemente modificando los motores para las competiciones.! creo que buscare alguna forma de cambiar el arco de chispa.!


 
Armatelo es muy simple y funciona porlomenos en mi 110cc, aparte desarme uno original, aunque es medio trucho no tiene curva de avance. Pero la verdad yo no noto diferencia entre este y los que traen curva. Por ahi porque los cdi de 110 tienen curva pero muy mala.


----------



## Bernardo2149 (Jul 25, 2012)

conozco de sistemas de potncia y cintrol de microprocesadores, por la parte de motos en realidad se poco, como dices entre todos podriamos desarrollar algo bueno. estomos al pendiente.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 25, 2012)

Bernardo2149
ya que lo mencionas , mira eso cdi con control de avance electronico https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/circuito-cdi-motos-pic-14470/

http://www.sportdevices.com/ignition/ignition.htm


----------



## hunterlea (Jul 30, 2012)

buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, y estoy intentando mejorar la chispa (que es muy débil) de el cdi de mi moto suzuki GS550e, este es el circuito y la plaqueta, lo tuve que pelar de su recina para ver como estaba hecho, actualmente anda, pero es muy débil la chispa, cualquier información o corrección serán mas que bien recibidas.
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## tuttle (Ene 13, 2014)

Hola soy de Cuba, un saludo para todos !
Mi problema es que en Cuba los tiristores están perdidos que no hay, y quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tienen algún esquema para un moto de dos tiempo pero que el circuito no tenga tiristor , eso se puede hacer o remplazarlo por algún componente mas común ?

Saludos .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2014)

Podrias *probar* de armar un tiristor con dos transistores , uno de salida horizontal de TV CRT y otro del amplificador de video (o los dos del amplificador de video , que hay PNP y NPN y para unos 300 V, y son de relativa potencia)

Otra solución sería solamente un transistor de salida horizontal , pero deberías ver como ensanchás el pulso de disparo . . .


----------



## tuttle (Ene 13, 2014)

Gracias amigo DOSMETROS pero ya he intentado con esa no funciona, no,se porque, porque es lo mismo en mi caso mi moto tiene un magneto que el sensor o el captor como se le conoce en Cuba tiene un Ohm de 45Ohm y las dos bobinas de arranque entre las dos tienen 350 Ohm.

El problema que en Cuba no existen tyristores ni triac que serian lo ideal para el circuito, ojala encontrara otra forma, por ejemplo con mosfet pero no doy con el circuito, gracias


----------



## nico5490 (Mar 6, 2014)

biker2k3 dijo:


> Jajaj que bueno que alguien comento  lo saque de una 110cc pero calculo que sirve para cualquiera que use bobina y sensor, si necesitas algo escribime, suerte!
> 
> Tambien tengo un circuito de uno que desarme de un ciclo, es similar pero sin sensor.



Que tal Biker2k3, me podras pasar por favor el circuito del CDI sin sensor? me vendría muy bien para arreglar un ciclomotor que tengo, saludos y gracias!!!


----------



## biker2k3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Reapareci jaja pero el circuito del ciclo si lo tengo esta en mi disco viejo que es ide, y hasta que no compre el adaptador a SATA y lo busque no voy a poder subirlo

Aca encontre un par que habia subido a otro foro:

Este primero es uno que copie yo, pero solo encontre con google el thumbail, parece que la imagen original ya fue borrada pero igual se nota algo... y mas abajo te dejo otros 2 circuitos que andan dando vueltas por int y son similares.


----------



## omarlanza (Abr 19, 2014)

Estos cdi funcionan con alterna , no con continua , ahh y no tienen avance


----------



## José Barrientos (May 28, 2014)

nico5490 dijo:


> Que tal Biker2k3, me podras pasar por favor el circuito del CDI sin sensor? me vendría muy bien para arreglar un ciclomotor que tengo, saludos y gracias!!!


Hola. Si aun te interesa, puedo subir un esquema de un CDI sin captor. Es el que utiliza el motor DaDalt y el Suzuky Adress.saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2014)

Si subilo que me interesa verlo


----------



## José Barrientos (May 28, 2014)

José Barrientos dijo:


> Hola. Si aun te interesa, puedo subir un esquema de un CDI sin captor. Es el que utiliza el motor DaDalt y el Suzuky Adress.saludos


Buena acá subo un esquema de un cdi que solo necesita la bobina de carga para funcionar. Se usa en muchos ciclomotores y scooters aqui en Uruguay. Yo lo he probado en distintos motores y
funciona perfecto. Es ideal para suplantar el sistema de platinos en motos con algunos años. Solo se debe tener en cuenta que funciona con volante de 4 polos, pues utiliza el sistema de chispa perdida, es decir una chispa en el PMI y una en el PMS que es la que se utiliza. Con los volantes multipolos de las motos mas nuevas no funciona.



José Barrientos dijo:


> Hola. Si aun te interesa, puedo subir un esquema de un CDI sin captor. Es el que utiliza el motor DaDalt y el Suzuky Adress.saludos


Buena acá subo un esquema de un cdi que solo necesita la bobina de carga para funcionar. Se usa en muchos ciclomotores y scooters aqui en Uruguay. Yo lo he probado en distintos motores y
funciona perfecto. Es ideal para suplantar el sistema de platinos en motos con algunos años. Solo se debe tener en cuenta que funciona con volante de 4 polos, pues utiliza el sistema de chispa perdida, es decir una chispa en el PMI y una en el PMS que es la que se utiliza. Con los volantes multipolos de las motos mas nuevas no funciona.





			
				José Barrientos dijo:
			
		

> Buena acá subo un esquema de un cdi que solo necesita la bobina de carga para funcionar. Se usa en muchos ciclomotores y scooters aqui en Uruguay. Yo lo he probado en distintos motores y
> funciona perfecto. Es ideal para suplantar el sistema de platinos en motos con algunos años. Solo se debe tener en cuenta que funciona con volante de 4 polos, pues utiliza el sistema de chispa perdida, es decir una chispa en el PMI y una en el PMS que es la que se utiliza. Con los volantes multipolos de las motos mas nuevas no funciona.


Esta es la bobina más adecuada para el CDI. Es chiquita y tiene muy buena corriente.


----------



## elektrocom (Jun 25, 2014)

este es mi simulador de CDI



en accion el probador


----------



## maxi01 (Jul 8, 2014)

Iva a tirar un tema con respecto a esto pero ya habían echo este.

Suepuestamente el captor (sensor magnético) es el que activa la ignición del a chispa mediante el cdi.

lo que no se como es el tema de que tipo de señal es. 
los pulsos que envía el captor de que tipo son? a medida que el volante aumenta las rpm aumenta el voltaje? alguien q*ue* me explique un poco


----------



## zafiroboss (Feb 19, 2015)

Hola buenas!
Alguien me puede decir como hacer una bobina gatillo? tengo un motor que no la lleva pues directamente lleva la bobina de alta junto el volante motor y el iman en éste. La bobina es quien la recoge la señal y hace la chispa. Necesito sacar un pulso de control de cuando salta la chispa. Sería posible recogerla de esta bobina, que solo tiene un cable del interruptor de encendido y el de salida a bujía o de alguna otra manera añadiendo una bobina mas que recoja el pulso? Alguna idea? 

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2015)

Podés agregar unas espiras por encima del bobinado original , o podes poner un sensor Hall


----------



## zafiroboss (Feb 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés agregar unas espiras por encima del bobinado original , o podes poner un sensor Hall



Muchas gracias! Sabía que no era complicado... pero tan sencillo?! jejeje lo que me queda por aprender de este mundillo. 
Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2015)

Que es lo que le querés hacer al "magneto" ?


----------



## zafiroboss (Feb 19, 2015)

Quiero poner un circuito pulsador NE555 activado por el gatillo que genere una chispa paralela de alto voltaje pulsado a traves de un flyback... A groso modo, 

http://overunity.com/5024/urgent-water-as-fuel-discovery-for-everyone-to-share/#.VOaRlV6G9ul

Aquí tienes más info de lo que pretendo pero a mi manera y aplicado al motor. por eso necesito saber cuando es la chispa y que active el temporizador 555 por medio segundo. lo ves complicado? mejor uso el sensor hall? como hago lo coloco en medio de la bobina paralelo que detecte el paso del iman?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2015)

Querés hacer un inyector de plasma Stanley Meyer HHO ?


----------



## zafiroboss (Feb 20, 2015)

Más o menos, esto es parte del proyecto Meyer. Este documento es muy bueno pero yo añadiría cosas de mis investigaciones. http://www.free-energy-info.com/Chapter10.pdf
Otra parte del proyecto es modificar un circuito (el de Dave Lawton - Crampton PLL) que solo trabaja entre 40Hz-18Khz. Quiero que sea capaz de trabajar a frecuencias mayores de momento hasta 46Khz pero a frecuencias mayores de hasta 10Ghz se consigue los mejores resultados. Podría proponerlo/preguntar como modificarlo aqui? Mi duda es si el PLL sigue trabajando igual si modifico/añado capacitores para diferentes frecuencias?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2015)

Es sencillo , bajate los datasheets de los integrados y fijate sus frecuencias máximas de trabajo


----------



## zafiroboss (Feb 20, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es sencillo , bajate los datasheets de los integrados y fijate sus frecuencias máximas de trabajo



Muchas gracias lo haré. Perdona que abuse de tus conociemientos y me repita o insista por mi ignorancia, ya vi que puedo añadir un interruptor rotatorio con diferentes condesadores al 555 como he visto en otros circuitos similares para cubrir mayor rango de frecuencias pero la pregunta es, ¿necesito modificar algo más para que el PLL funcione igualmente fijando la frecuencia de resonancia?


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 20, 2015)

No hace falta tanto bodoque para la funcion final en que se lo requoere... no se en que parte del foro desparrame algo wue da el mismo resultado,pero con mucho menos recursos


----------



## zafiroboss (Feb 23, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es sencillo , bajate los datasheets de los integrados y fijate sus frecuencias máximas de trabajo



Hey DOSMETROS, mire los datasheet y todos llegan a Mhz asi que para los 50Khz o hasta 100 que pretendo, deberia funcionar, no? Podrías echar un ojo al circuito y decirme si solo con modificar la frecuencia del oscilador el resto lo sigue o debo cambiar tambien los condensadores y resistencias en el PLL? Gracias un saludo!!


----------



## igznoth (Ene 2, 2017)

Hola, Alguien sabe como modificar dicho cdi para hacerlo funcionar con corriente directa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2017)

Podés ser mas claro de lo que pretendés hacer ?


----------



## igznoth (Ene 2, 2017)

En realidad lo que necesito es que en vez de que funcione con el generador magnético funcione con batería de 12v dc.. lo que se me ocurre es hacer un oscilador con un 555 y elevar el voltaje para que funcione el problema es el espacio y el problema que se me hace para conseguir los componentes necesarios.
por tal motivo pregunto haber si alguien se le ocurre otra forma de poder llegar a una solucion. 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2017)

Para que moto sería ?


----------



## igznoth (Ene 2, 2017)

Para cualquier moto monocilindrica que tenga captor magnético y cdi alimentado por batería.


----------



## elektrocom (Ene 2, 2017)

lo que vos necesitas en vez del CDI, comun, es un DC-CDI o unTCI,  funcionan parecidos con algunas diferencias,   eso esta en otra pagina, te las paso, fijate , aunque por aca en el foro esta.
http://www.sportdevices.co.uk/ignition/ignition.htm

https://transmic.net/index.php/category/dc-cdi/ esta pagina es la mejor, yo hice varios CDI y el simulador que figura.


----------



## igznoth (Ene 2, 2017)

Muy buenas las 2 paginas pero me gustaría hacer algo mas básico y analógico ya que lo que intento hacer es algo de bajo coste. 

De todos modos el DC-CDI de la segunda pagina esta bastante bueno y se puede manejar las curvas de avance.

Muchas Gracias por la ayuda me interesa bastante y lo voy a hacer a ver que sale.

Si alguien tiene algo mas sencillo me gustaría probarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Enocas (Ene 13, 2017)

El CDI de la moto XCD de la marca Bajaj es alimentado con 12V DC que su apertura la hace la llave de inición, este CDI tiene una entrada de señal alterna que debe de ser entre 0.2V AC y 0.9V AC, es la señal de disparo para el CDI. Este tiene 2 saldas para las bobinas de altas que alimentan los dos chisperos o candelas ( Es de dos candelas en un solo Cilindro). Este tipo de CDI está mejor protegido si se usa la batería de la moto ya que si se quita la batería él no deja de funcionar pero soporta todos los picos de tensión que pasan por el regulador de tensión y al final termina dañandose, en mi caso mi CDI solo está funcionando una sola candela y con una chispa que es muy débil y por fracciones de segundos desaparece! Lo dañe por haber usado la moto sin la batería.
También tiene


----------



## Enocas (Ene 13, 2017)

Este es el CDI de la XCD 125


----------



## José Barrientos (Ene 13, 2017)

igznoth dijo:


> En realidad lo que necesito es que en vez de que funcione con el generador magnético funcione con batería de 12v dc.. lo que se me ocurre es hacer un oscilador con un 555 y elevar el voltaje para que funcione el problema es el espacio y el problema que se me hace para conseguir los componentes necesarios.
> por tal motivo pregunto haber si alguien se le ocurre otra forma de poder llegar a una solucion.
> Saludos


 Los chinos lo solucionaron ingeniosamente haciendo un pequeño inversor con un transformadorcito de ferrite y un transistor similar al TIP41 en un oscilador de autobloqueo. Con ello obtienen una tension alterna de alrededor de 150 volts la cual luego la rectifican con un doblador de tensión y con ello hacen funcionar el cdi. Tengo por ahi un esquema que si te sirve lu subo.





			
				José Barrientos dijo:
			
		

> Los chinos lo solucionaron ingeniosamente haciendo un pequeño inversor con un transformadorcito de ferrite y un transistor similar al TIP41 en un oscilador de autobloqueo. Con ello obtienen una tension alterna de alrededor de 150 volts la cual luego la rectifican con un doblador de tensión y con ello hacen funcionar el cdi. Tengo por ahi un esquema que si te sirve lu subo.


En este esquema se aprecia el inversor


----------



## igznoth (Ene 14, 2017)

Muchas gracias ahora lo pruebo a ver que sale!!


----------



## Inda (May 7, 2017)

Por favor, podrias decirme cuál es el voltaje de entrada de tu circuito? En el esquema no se aprecia bien. Supongo es 12 voltios de la bartería?


----------



## djwash (May 7, 2017)

Inda dijo:


> Por favor, podrias decirme cuál es el voltaje de entrada de tu circuito? En el esquema no se aprecia bien. Supongo es 12 voltios de la bartería?



Compará el esquema con la otra imagen donde sale el PCB...


----------



## yreloba (May 21, 2018)

Saludos de antemano, estoy intentando reparar el encendido de una moto monocilindrica (china), sucede que se le hace muy difícil encender, comprobé la chispa que llega a la bujia y es muy pequeña. Cambié el CDI y la bobina que alimenta la bujía y aún así continúa floja la chispa en el arranque. 
 Pienso que la causa sea que este llegando poca señal de voltaje al CDI del magneto, me pregunto si existe una manera de amplificar esta señal para que logre arrancar bien el CDI y por consecuencia aumente la chispa.
Saludos reiterados


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2018)

Quizás el magneto tiene problemas y debas reemplazarlo


----------



## yreloba (May 21, 2018)

Bueno, estas motos son aparentemente nuevas, no creo que esa sea la causa.
De todas formas aceptadas su opinión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2018)

Si ya cambiaste CDI y bobina , supongo por nuevos y descartás que sea le magneto , sólo quedaría la puesta a punto.

Revisá-cambiá primero el cable de alta tensión ! Luego mirá las bobinas del magneto


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2018)

Es nueva como bien dices, pero entonces porque estas consultando? por lo que dices hay algo que falla, luego tu dices no creo que falle porque la moto es nueva, entonces como es? el magneto no puede fallar porque  la moto es nueva y si puede fallar el CDI aunque la moto es nueva?
Si puede fallar uno también puede fallar el otro.
Si es tan nueva llebala con la garantía


----------



## yreloba (May 22, 2018)

Maestro son solos suposiciones, que al final se resume en que la mayor inclinación no la noto en el magneto.......Aparentemente nueva, no tanto como para acudir al tiempo de garantía, de todas formas no he comprobado con otro porque no dispongo de ninguno más.
 Eso si, he medido la resistencia de la bobina del captador y mide 150 ohm, 
¿ Este valor es correcto?.
Esperaré a que alguien de ustedes me opine sobre este valor.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2018)

Si tiene una espira en corto mediría exactamente lo mismo que una nueva , pero no rendiría nada


----------



## colmenares58 (May 9, 2021)

Buenas noches porque en el circuito del cdi de la gs 550, el transistor que esta a la entrada del vcc tiene el colector y emisor pegados al mismo punto, gracias


----------



## Jhonny William (Ago 24, 2021)

Enocas dijo:


> Este es el CDI de la XCD 125


Tengo una xcd 125 y no encuentro el CDI y se me perdió el diagrama del orden de los cables Dr si me obsequiaron una foto o una gráfica de conectores del CDI xcd 125


Enocas dijo:


> Este es el CDI de la XCD 125


Ahí veo la gráfica si es tan amable traducido en los colores


----------



## Cristofer (Nov 15, 2021)

Este digrama funciona para motos de 4 t monocilindrico


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 15, 2021)

Jhonny William dijo:


> Ahí veo la gráfica si es tan amable traducido en los colores



Teniendo el "pinout" ¿ No es mas fácil medir a donde va cada cable o revisar que color entra en cada cosa (por ejemplo que colores entran en la bobina ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2021)

Cristofer dijo:


> Este diagrama funciona para motos de 4 t monocilindrico



Gracias por informarnos !  En que moto lo haz probado ?


----------

